# Trackday at Knockhill Saturday 15th October



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Bit short notice but I only found this out this week 

Star Performance in Kirkcaldy are holding another trackday for all their customers on Saturday 15th. I'm hoping to attend but I'm unable to confirm this at the moment.

The event is scheduled for *Saturday 15th of October between 2pm-5pm* - Yes 3 full hours of track time. The event is open to ALL Star Performance customers with up to 30 places available.

There is a mandatory safety briefing *at 1.30pm all MUST attend*. A pre-track safety check is also available on the *15th from 8.30am till 12.00pm at an additional cost of Â£20.00.*

*The track day cost is Â£75.00 per car.*

All cheques should be made payable to "Star Performance Ltd" or you can phone Star Performance on 01592 655595 to pay by credit/debit card or email them for more info at [email protected] or you can post queries up here and I'll enquire for you 

Anyone interested


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Had my first trackday experience at knockhill a few weeks ago.

Got a passenger ride in a GT3 CS, an orange car known as the "jaffa-jet" - an awesome few laps at insane speeds  
Wanted to sell the house and buy one, sadly the "financial controller" wouldn't allow it 

Amazing track - much more to it than you see from the spectator stands, loads of dips, blind crests and corners...I may well come along 

Dave


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It's an awsome wee track.

I first did it on my 21st birthday which was, well a few years ago now. Did the Master Drivers Supertrial which was an assortment of Fiesta XR2i's, Toyota Corolla GT's and Formula Fords  Those were the days :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Can you get a drive on-track not using your own car?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> Can you get a drive on-track not using your own car?


Doubt it but I'll ask Jim tomorrow :?

Unless of course Dave gives you the keys for the porker


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Now there's an idea


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Can you get a drive on-track not using your own car?


Ahh A4 cab - never mind - sometimes I bet you wish you still had the 3.2!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

<sigh>

I know - if only I had my 3.2 :?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Just one request: keep the noise down when you're driving by my house 

I now live about 5 miles away from Knockhill, in a tiny village.
Unfortunately, I'm working for the next two weekends.

Rogue


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

saint said:


> <sigh>
> 
> I know - if only I had my 3.2 :?


 :roll: I smell a rat! or could it be a pig! 

Jackie x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I should also add, the Gartwhinzean Hotel in Powmill does some cracking food if any of you are around that way, and has been the venue for lots of meets since I moved into the area.
There was a TVR meet last Saturday, and an old MG meet there the week before.

Rogue


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Rogue

Pity you can't make it on this occassion, maybe next time 

BTW, you don't run the Gartwhinzean Hotel in Powmill do you :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Grauditt said:


> Rogue
> 
> Pity you can't make it on this occassion, maybe next time
> 
> BTW, you don't run the Gartwhinzean Hotel in Powmill do you :roll:


Nope, it's a Swallow owned hotel, although I have been frequenting it since I moved 

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue
> ...


lol - he's our Chief Exec 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

saint said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


I'm lost :roll: 
Hev - HELP.............. whattsa point she's no use :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


Damn, caught!  
Ehm, <voice of authority> Get back to work, young man </voice of authority>

:wink:

Rogue


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > <sigh>
> ...


 [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Are spectators allowed?

Have got that weekend off so may be able to pop through if allowed to watch?

Let me know and I'll try to make it.

Pete


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Turn left after coming out of Knockhill, follow the road until you get to a T-junction (in Powmill), turn left and the Gart is on the right! 









Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

@ Tubbs - Pete, is that you going to make a meet of sorts at last? :wink:

And yes, spectating is OK, take something warm - it's usually freezing

Dave


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

At last Hev's given what looks like credible directions to somewhere 

Don't know if there right though :roll:

Pete, get yourself along so we can compare bums  You know what I mean :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> @ Tubbs - Pete, is that you going to make a meet of sorts at last? :wink:
> 
> And yes, spectating is OK, take something warm - it's usually freezing
> 
> Dave


Looks like I should be along for once.

Dont worry, plenty of warm clothes, Knockhill always seems to 10 degrees colder than anywhere else in the UK.

Have driven the track before, not sure about taking the TT on but if there is any places left on the day then I might play too...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> At last Hev's given what looks like credible directions to somewhere  :


From what I saw at the weekend I think Hev can show you all a clean set of exhausts not just some dodgy directions.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > At last Hev's given what looks like credible directions to somewhere  :
> ...


 

It just goes to prove that it is not all about what is under the bonnet  - it takes talent to keep up with you lot :wink: .

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Grauditt said:
> ...


You were awesome........... I would love to see you handle a 225 on the track. I think Grauditt should loan you his, afterall he is your regional rep and should be encouraging you :wink:

Hope your gearbox has cooled down by now


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> You were awesome........... I would love to see you handle a 225 on the track. I think Grauditt should loan you his, afterall he is your regional rep and should be encouraging you :wink:
> 
> Hope your gearbox has cooled down by now


Why thank you darling









Somehow, I can imagine Grauditt's reaction to your suggestion :roll:

Gearbox back to normal now!!!!! Hope you guys got home safely.

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

well you can always take up his offer of using his car for 50 quid


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> You were awesome........... I would love to see you handle a 225 on the track. I think Grauditt should loan you his


[cough] 180 :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You were awesome........... I would love to see you handle a 225 on the track. I think Grauditt should loan you his
> ...


Oops! Will have to lend you mine Hev when you come down to Dani's christmas party on December 17th. Now that should be incentive for you apart from sticky toffee pudding - what say you?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


The sticky toffee pudd doesn't do much for me (unless its had a crash with a Choc Pear dessert - don't ask, on the other hand, see the pic on the weekend thread!) BUT, the car is a different story!!!!  Vroom Vroom

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Thats sorted then next time we all meet up. I bring obiwan and you bring the chocolate........ both happy  :lol: 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

deal! 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> well you can always take up his offer of using his car for 50 quid


Thanks for the cruise to the M74 on Sunday we made good time afterwards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Did you decide to go on the track yet and chance your wonderfull colour scheme and tyres to a bit of mud and gravel splashing


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Thanks for the cruise to the M74 on Sunday we made good time afterwards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Did you decide to go on the track yet and chance your wonderfull colour scheme and tyres to a bit of mud and gravel splashing


Glad to hear you got home ok...although I'm guessing your not there anymore!! Bit of a change in climate from sunny scotland I bet.

I think my comon sense will get the better of me but who knows :O.

Still thinking of going up as a spectator though....


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Looks like i'll definatly be there on Saturday, will bring the auld polaroid so I can take some piccies whilst im watching from the side lines.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Anyone fancy a mini cruise up to Knockhill from the Kincardine Bridge to see Grauditt finish off his tyres?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Will the bridge be open?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> Anyone fancy a mini cruise up to Knockhill from the Kincardine Bridge to see Grauditt finish off his tyres?


I could be tempted with that - it doesn't sound like you need sat-nav for directions to get to Knockhill 

MontheFish - you still wanting to go aswell?


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the cruise to the M74 on Sunday we made good time afterwards. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Did you decide to go on the track yet and chance your wonderfull colour scheme and tyres to a bit of mud and gravel splashing
> ...


Just been talking with obiwan, he has just landed and its 28 degrees, no horizontal rain for him for a few days. Have fun if you decide to go


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

spectator only...will have the kids with me....going to wait till long range weather covers saturday....dont wanna drag the kids out into the rain for 2 long...makes one heck of a mess in the car when they are done !!!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > You were awesome........... I would love to see you handle a 225 on the track. I think Grauditt should loan you his
> ...


I just make it shift like a 225 eh John :wink:

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday, any more :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

somebody has to say it - so..................

Wheelbarrow race is it?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Will the bridge be open?


I think the bridge itself will be open but not sure about the M876 :? I will pay attention to the signs over the next few days  . If the bridge isn't open, then we can go for a cruise over the Forth and end up at Knockhill.

Grauditt, what session are you going too?



slg said:


> I could be tempted with that - it doesn't sound like you need sat-nav for directions to get to Knockhill
> 
> MontheFish - you still wanting to go aswell?


Go on, you know you want too 

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev said:


> Grauditt, what session are you going too?


I'm going to get there around 11:30 so I'll be leaving the Forfar bypass McDonalds car park at 10:30. If anyone wants to meet up for a Sausage and Egg McMuffin before heading out then I'll see you there 

Was back at Star today to get my bum sorted out and while I was there picked up a BMC panel filter and a bottle of Millars to give me a few extra horses for the weekend 

Cannae wait


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Was back at Star today to get my bum sorted out


Thought you were walking funny at the weekend - no wonder you didn't get up to dance :wink:










Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Oi, I was swinging my pants with the best of them [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha

SPECTATORS...............
Looks like the M876 for Kincardine Bridge will be closed again this weekend. Usually the diversion sends you up to Stirling  but take junction 2 off the M876 onto A88 - towards South Bellsdyke. There is a long layby on the north side of the motorway where we can meet up at about 10.30am?










Grauditt - we can all meet you at the Milk Bar ot the Gart in Powmill if you like?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If he's coming from up north he won't be able to get off @ 2!! He'd need to get off @ 1 and double back then 2 - it's a PITA.

Best place for those going would be the Stirling Services - atleast from there you'd get to head through Tullibody/Alloa etc.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> If he's coming from up north he won't be able to get off @ 2!! He'd need to get off @ 1 and double back then 2 - it's a PITA.
> 
> Best place for those going would be the Stirling Services - atleast from there you'd get to head through Tullibody/Alloa etc.


Sorry, forgot most people are not in my world 

Slg and MonTheFish are coming from Glasgow direction. My idea was to meet them on the A88 and meet Grauditt at Powmill (I suspect he will be coming down M90 and off at Kinross). Just a thought .......

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

[smiley=idea2.gif] ah


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

It's actually quickest for me to come off the M90 at J4 then head along and back up to KH. But that's a good idea to meet up at the Gart in Powmill so that we can convoy in together and establish TT corner at the circuit 

See you at the Gart car park between 11:00 - 11:15.

I aim to be at the circuit for 11:30 to watch the last half hour of the morning session.


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Keep me a space in the TT corner, I'll be long after lunch to see you finish off your tyres 
I'm going to try Puke Boy in the back of the car again, might be slightly later [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh great! Track day - perfect - let me check the dairy for this Sunday!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Oh yes, of course, I'm in Paphos, Cyprus - ach well next time! 

Have fun all.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Keep me a space in the TT corner, I'll be long after lunch to see you finish off your tyres
> I'm going to try Puke Boy in the back of the car again, might be slightly later [smiley=sick2.gif]


Should be heading through about lunch time'ish so I might see you on the road through.

Keep me a little space in the TT corner too....

Pete


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

And if you see someone walking near the Gartwhinzean with an Old English Sheepdog and a wee black mongrel, that'll be me (or my g/f if I've left for work).


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Oh great! Track day - perfect - let me check the dairy for this Sunday!


<ahem> Saturday :roll:

Grauditt - see ya at the Gart 

Rogue - make sure you pop along and say Hi

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Keep me a space in the TT corner, I'll be long after lunch to see you finish off your tyres
> I'm going to try Puke Boy in the back of the car again, might be slightly later [smiley=sick2.gif]


Glad you can make it Craig, mind and drive a bit slower this time and give Puke Boy a fightin' chance :wink:

Dunno what this talk is all about me finishing off my tyres though :? 
I'm just going to have a sedate, civilised, leisurely cruise, not burnin' out my tyres in a smoke-screen until they burst all over the place like some crazed over-excited maniac biker [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MontheFish - you still going?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great! Track day - perfect - let me check the dairy for this Sunday!
> ...


  Actually going Friday night!

Enjoy folks


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Better take some sun cream for your head  Won't know what's hit it - one minute getting frozen in saints roadster, next frazzled in the sun [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

i'm there.....where we meeting up...


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Do you know if there is there an entry fee for spectators?


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Leave your car keys and I'll take care of it until you're back.

PS. any spaces Graeme? :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> Do you know if there is there an entry fee for spectators?


Free...should suit the Scots :wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if there is there an entry fee for spectators?
> ...


Yipee!!! Dont have to let the Moths out!! :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if there is there an entry fee for spectators?
> ...


Do you mean the people who kept you topped up with alcohol all last weekend? :lol: :lol:

Jock 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish and Slg, still meeting up before the Kincardine Bridge about 10.30?

Anybody else?

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

have you got a car to go up in stuart?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

jock said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs said:
> ...


Ouch!!

That cut right to my English heart  And how remiss of me to not have thanked all my Scottish friends for their generous hospitality last weekend :wink: (I'm sure that looking ay my hotel bill I didn't consume ALL that drink on my own  )

Your tight fisted English friend, Dave


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

can go up in the TT, still able to drive it, just to be careful 

Where & what time do you want to meet? Same place as last time?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

same place is fine...what time do u think to get up to the meeting place at 10:30?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You've got the tom-tom  

Remember we'll both have kids in the car although I'm only bringing one along :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> You've got the tom-tom


and..........? I use Tom Tom too and mine has problems with which way up to hold the map :? :roll:



slg said:


> Remember we'll both have kids in the car although I'm only bringing one along :wink:


Now we know who's driving, are you bringing your sprogs too? :wink:

See you guys tommorrow

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

9:45 gets us up there at road legal limits for 10:30. So i'm guessing anything between then and 10:00 should be fine. Whatever suits ya.

We are still meeting up with u guys on the A88 aren't we heather??


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

sounds good to me -- see you there.

Have to get the wife out of bed early to make a packed lunch, juice, crisps, etc - better bring the gazebo again - not eating in the car


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

slg said:


> sounds good to me -- see you there.
> 
> Have to get the wife out of bed early to make a packed lunch, juice, crisps, etc - better bring the gazebo again - not eating in the car


expecting rain again ???


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> We are still meeting up with u guys on the A88 aren't we heather??


Yup, although I think it might just be me :?

Remember when you go along the A88, the road crosses over the top of the M9. The layby is a few hundred yards after the motorway on the left-hand side.

Make sure warm clothes are packed too (although the weather forecast is good for a change - might not need gazeebo 8) )

Hev x


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > You've got the tom-tom
> ...


Take it easy or you'll spend an afternoon with the VAX like I did :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

not with mines...my six year old shouts faster faster...and my 3 year old shouts get out the way....I dread to think whats gonna happen when they are old enough to borrow my car


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

stuart...45 mins was from my house :O

so 10:00 tomorrow should be fine...dont see it taking any longer than 30 mins from strathy park up.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ok, see you there...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ok, see you there...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ok, see you there...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> Take it easy or you'll spend an afternoon with the VAX like I did :lol:


Nah, don't worry about me - no co-pilot :?

Slg - didn't know you had a stutter :wink:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I, I, I don't :lol: Nothing to do with me - honest, don't know how that happened.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> Take it easy or you'll spend an afternoon with the VAX like I did


Was your partner not in that afternoon & you felt like experimenting?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > We are still meeting up with u guys on the A88 aren't we heather??
> ...


Wurs that? I might tag along for a wee bit!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Wurs that? I might tag along for a wee bit!!


The Scarlet Pimpernel, wow :roll:!!!!!!!! See ya soon 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That's me - please note the >> "might" << it's always my get out clause.

I am though going to wash the car in a bit - once I find somewhere to get microfibre cloths (bigger ones than those sold in Halfords! :? )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> That's me - please note the >> "might" << it's always my get out clause.
> 
> I am though going to wash the car in a bit - once I find somewhere to get microfibre cloths (bigger ones than those sold in Halfords! :? )


lol

I've got a spare cloth. I use cloths that are specially designed for spectacle lenses, I'll bring one along with me.

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Well thats me just out my pit. [smiley=zzz.gif]

Going to get the car all polished and will be at knockhill for about 1-2pm.

Mind and keep me a wee space!!

Pete


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

saint said:


> That's me - please note the >> "might" << it's always my get out clause.
> 
> I am though going to wash the car in a bit - once I find somewhere to get microfibre cloths (bigger ones than those sold in Halfords! :? )


Warehouse style B&Q's, window cleaning section, called "Microswipe" cloths - made by "Ettore" Â£4.98 each...you'll not do better anywhere.

If you can't see them give this number to the service desk (barcode for cloths) If you're lucky you'll find someone who can lead you to them!
3261184445.

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

TY Dave


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Just as well you used the "might" word saint :roll: 

Maybe next time.....

:wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

another nice day had by all.

Look forward to the next track day.....I might just leave the kids next time and have a wee go myself.....if I have any good pics I'll post them for ya.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

slg said:


> Just as well you used the "might" word saint :roll:
> 
> Maybe next time.....
> 
> :wink:


Was busy washing car for first time then played 2 rounds of golf so time was really short.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

So, who of our crowd braved the track?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MTF, how long were you stuck in the queue?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I had an excuse - need new ARB on front, bushes & inner bushes & Audi not recommending that I take part otherwise could have been a different story. Made up for it on the way home though :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Dave

Grauditt & Tubbs took part - Tubbs joined later on - both looked like they were enjoying themselves - was a good day and weather was dry. Some rapid cars out there aswell


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Good  ...Hev not go out? I think she'd do quite well being a "fiesty" driver!

And before you tear my ears off, I was being complimentary Hev :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

She'll probably have a smillie of something tearing it ears off 

(ps. don't ask her where the turning into Knockhill is!! :roll: - she was using hev-nav again :lol: :lol: )


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

q?...what q  I just 'merged' with the traffic a bit further down....about 30 yards from the start of the road works


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

how long were the roadworks?

when did you get in?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

as promised some photos.

Mini cruise to the track









even a 3 year old knows bad driving when he see's it...and all I'll say is he was looking Grauditt's way 









we did ask for a shot...but he wasn't up for it for some reason









Dont know why he parked it there









Looks a bit wide to me









We had 10 quid on him hitting that cone you know 









Grauditt forced us to take this just incase it came back in a box









Does my head look big in this?









Huston we have a problem









I'm not letting another golf by me.









Not many of Tubbs...he moves too fast for the camera









I think Hev has missed the shot she was after









Look at them go sooo fast here
(3 Meg)


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

some good pics there MTF [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

He did try and buy these off me....but I'd thought I'd share them 

Yip thats a tire wall !!









what happens after you've hit the tire wall??


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Fantastic pics MTF, put mine to shame!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I was sure there was a post in here from Dave :?: :?: :?: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Indeed there was...something about a neat piece of photoshop? :wink:

He's a clever bu**er that MTF - he got me 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

In the first picture it seems Graeme's car has cut the top of his head off!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

:lol:

Great pics MTF, no chance of getting a REAL prize pic of me in the tyre wall though - far too skilled for that nonsense :wink:

Great day out and cheers to everone who came along [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> In the first picture it seems Graeme's car has cut the top of his head off!


Twas a real blood bath out there


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

And as if that wasn't enough.......


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice "speed" pics EE 

Karting at Knockhill as well? Wished I'd made the effort to come along 

Dave


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Good  ...Hev not go out? I think she'd do quite well being a "fiesty" driver!
> 
> And before you tear my ears off, I was being complimentary Hev :wink:


Why thank you kind Sir, I WILL take that as a compliment.

Now come on children, a meet would not be a meet without a pop at HevNav. To be completely truthful, I wanted to see where that road continued to (I pointed you guys in the right direction, what more did you want  ).








- closest I could get :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Some great pics there EE - can you come along next time when we all get on the track :wink:

I'll bet Grauditt downloaded and printed them already :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Last one of Grauditt......


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

some very nice pics there....when's the next one


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Superb pics Craig. can you be a star and email some to me for my accumulazione please


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got this from Knockhill web site - there is one earlier (23rd October) but this one may be better as it gives Grauditts car a chance to recover (& mine doesn't get fixed until 26/27th October)

Hot Hatch (Sun 20th November)

Another chance to get out your hot hatch and have a blast round the circuit...... This time with a difference. At the start of November the track is being completely resurfaced, the main straight is being widened and this will also change the apex of the first corner (SEAT Curve). This is YOUR chance to be one of the first to drive on the new track. This drifting guys who visited us in September will be back putting on a drifting school on Saturday and they will be running drifting practice on Sunday.

Track driving Â£35

This will give us a chance to get babysitters :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm defo up for another trackday again but count me out of Hot Hatch Days. Too many spotty teenagers with their chavved up Nova's who don't give a toss about their own cars let alone others. There was a fair amount of decent motors on the track yesterday and everyone was respectful of others, but there's a totally different mentality on hot hatch days :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

There is a "Top Marques" one aswell in November - Â£75 for cars over Â£10k - would that be more suitable.

(Track day novice here so didn't know about the "Neds in Novas Brigade" )


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

trouble we have though is the weather...its going to be against us all the way till summer now


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning everybody!! Sorry... Afternoon!!!!

Been lazing about all morning after getting in at 1:30am from edinburgh.

Oh, dont go to see Domino, not that great a film apart from getting to see a few intresting parts of Keira Nightlys body 

Have sent Graeme a few pictures from yesterday since it never seems to work when i post them on here, so hopefully he will be kind enough to post them for me.

With regards to track days, dont go on the track for hot hatch days, they are mental and run about in old bangers, if anything happens to your car then you knackered because the neds wont care. At a top marques day at least its all folk with decent motors and not things that belong in the scrap yard so they have the same kind of caution as you.

Anyway, I had a great day yesterday and it was a pleasure to meet you all!!

Glad I've lost my track day virginity!!!

Pete


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

MTF, at Knockhill the weather is always against you  , could wait and see, doesn't have to be paid until that day.

Tubbs, good to meet you both.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Here's a few pics from Tubbs....


























Forgot to tell you Tubbs, when I reset my trip avg MPG I averaged a meagre 12.0 for the last couple of sessions  Mental [smiley=freak.gif] but not as bad as your 9.3 [smiley=dizzy2.gif] well done mate 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

slg said:


> MTF, at Knockhill the weather is always against you  , could wait and see, doesn't have to be paid until that day.


Guys, I'm not so sure about tracking Beyonce again as soon as next month but if you're both up for it then start a fresh Trackday 
thread and see what interest crops up  
Jam225 will probably be interested given a little notice :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I think we need to look at the format of our meets...we really should enlist the help of the various constabularies around Scotland and invite them to shut off selected roads for our exclusive use.

If it's good enough for our friends across the pond it ought to be good enough for us....Scottish Exotic Car Club anyone :roll:

I wish - as I drool!

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread ... ge=1&pp=20

Dave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Indeed there was...something about a neat piece of photoshop? :wink:
> 
> He's a clever bu**er that MTF - he got me
> 
> Dave


Got me and kiTTcaTT hook line and sinker - it was only when we noticed grauditt only has half a head that we sussed it :? :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry for the delay guys, here are a few more piccies......


























































Fab day out 8)

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice wee pics Hev 

The second pic has just reminded me of that near-miss followed by a dose of the heebee geebees


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev, that cannot be you on picture two on the grass- has mon the fish had a go at your camera? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev, that cannot be you on picture two on the grass- has mon the fish had a go at your camera? :?


Defo NOT me, my car stayed drooling in the car park and I stayed on my feet (didn't want to embarass the guys :roll ttee hee <I have a feeling I'm gonna regret that comment>

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, that cannot be you on picture two on the grass- has mon the fish had a go at your camera? :?
> ...


Not saying a word!!!

Glad I never spun the TT unlike the go kart afterwards.... Whoops!!! :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev, that cannot be you on picture two on the grass- has mon the fish had a go at your camera? :?
> ...


And there was I thinking you had already gone through ahead of Grauditt, well maybe next time  8)


----------



## Ecurie Ecosse (Aug 7, 2004)

Tubbs said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


My old ribs are still feeling the results of the side ways drift into the tyres!!! Getting too old for that fun.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Ecurie Ecosse said:


> My old ribs are still feeling the results of the side ways drift into the tyres!!! Getting too old for that fun.


 :lol: 
Still have an image of you flying sideways into the tyre wall and temporarily being ejected from the kart 

Didn't think it was possible to high-side a kart that much and still remain in it? The whole thing happened in slow motion too, cool  8)


----------

